# Best option of MED school for A level students



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi every one,i need to know what is the best option in Pvt.Med schools for A-level students ,preferably in lahore and in Islamabad.My bro is U.S citizen and wants to go to U.S after M.B.B.S.which school is known better for steps(usmle),What is better option doing m.b.b.s or b.d.s????Please reply any one specially Mr.Rehan I need your opinion????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Hi every one,i need to know what is the best option in Pvt.Med schools for A-level students ,preferably in lahore and in Islamabad.My bro is U.S citizen and wants to go to U.S after M.B.B.S.which school is known better for steps(usmle),What is better option doing m.b.b.s or b.d.s????Please reply any one specially Mr.Rehan I need your opinion????


Mr.Rehan rarely replies #yes!

u can rely on my info#happy> i'll also like other frndz to help u out . .

in my opinion, if ur bro is used to foreign environment & is of alevelz, then the best lahore options for him are in the following order:

CMH,
LMDC,
FMH.
(dese institutions are recognized for usmle)

& in islamabad:

Shifa, 
Fumc,
Riphah,
IMDC.

(check for dere recognition in IMED list)


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Thank you so very much.


my pleasure ::happy


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

now i have the same questions for me?


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

in islamabad
FUMC
SHIFA
IMDC
RIPHAH


----------



## UkMedhopeful (May 13, 2012)

anas90 said:


> Mr.Rehan rarely replies #yes!
> 
> u can rely on my info#happy> i'll also like other frndz to help u out . .
> 
> ...


What A Level grades do they require and do they accept students who had to resit the year?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I do not know yet,plus i need to know does LMDC takes its own test?if hopefully yes what was merit last year?


----------



## AISM (May 17, 2012)

amerhch said:


> Hi every one,i need to know what is the best option in Pvt.Med schools for A-level students ,preferably in lahore and in Islamabad.My bro is U.S citizen and wants to go to U.S after M.B.B.S.which school is known better for steps(usmle),What is better option doing m.b.b.s or b.d.s????Please reply any one specially Mr.Rehan I need your opinion????


The best option is getting into a Medical School that has US clinical Rotations. Students who have US clinical training have a better option in Getting into Residency in the US. 

--------------------------------------------------------
American International School of Medicine www.aism.edu - Providing Quality and Affordable Medical Education for over 12 years


----------

